# modifizierter Gameboy Classic



## general_failure (13. März 2010)

Moin,
folgende Problematik steht an:
Ich habe mir einen modifizierten Gameboy Classic bei eBay ersteigert, der Verkäufer bzw. Umbauer ist kompetent und kann sich mein Problem selbst nicht so richtig erklären. Das Problem gestaltet sich so: Wenn ich ein Cartridge ins Fach stecke und starte, reagieren die Tasten nicht so, wie sie sollten.
Dies äußert sich je nach Spiel etwas unterschiedlich, mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt aber auf dem Musikprogramm Nanoloop. Bei Tastendruck "Select" geschieht in der Regel garnichts, in einem von 20 Fällen erfolgt die gewünschte Reaktion (Menüaufruf). Die Richtungstasten funktionieren einwandfrei, "Start" ist vom selben Problem befallen wie Select. A und B reagieren in Nanoloop garnicht, jedoch habe ich auch einen Teil der Supermario-Reihe (Supermarioland 3)  getestet. Bei diesem geschah bei Druck von Knopf A die Aktion: "Druck Knopf A + Bewegung nach rechts". Bei B dasselbe Spiel, nur nach links. Bei Tetris tritt dasselbe Problem auf. Hat jemand eine ansatzweise Erklärung, womit diese Fehlfunktionen im Zusammenhang stehen könnten?
Zur Information: Der Verkäufer hat als Modifikationen 3 LEDs hinter das Display gebastelt und dazu lichtleitende Plastikfolie dazwischengepackt. Dann hat er den recht bekannten Prosound Mod eingebaut (eine Modifikation der Soundausgabe, die das Hintergrundrauschen minimiert) und einen Invertierchip, der den Bildkontrast verbessert. Auf die Steuerung hat er keinerlei Einfluss genommen.
mfg
GF


----------

